# Removing a braclet from my fossil help



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking for some help.
Has anyone had experience of removing a braclet from a decker? I cant seem to get any movement in the bar at all.
does anyone know if it is just a case of pushing the bar through the lug holes or is there something im not trying

Thanks in advance


----------



## daveenty (Dec 17, 2011)

Just had a quick root round for you and it's not looking good I'm afraid.

This thread should explain why: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/fossil-decker-ch2600-review-modifications-664218.html


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks. I have come to the conclusion that I hate Fossil. I had a £135 as store credit and it was £115 so bought a rubber strap from them at the same time. You think they might have told me the strap was un-removable.

This is my third fossil, but no more. I originally got a different one in may as a present but the chrono didnt work, so took it back. five watches later with some of them being posted to the head office, the one I have still doesnt work. They are just not interested. I know fashion watches aren't exactly built to last, but you think they would sell working ones


----------



## FunkySteve (May 29, 2011)

I can successfully disprove the myth that it's nearly impossible to get the pins out of a decker with a stainless bracelet. I'm not sure how its done, but it can be.

A few months ago I got a carbon fiber Hadley Roma strap with orange stitching, without checking whether or not you can remove the stainless bracelet the watch is sold with. I read some related threads (including this one) and decided to take it to a jewelry repair shop to see what they thought. I dropped it off there and they had it off within 15 minutes or so- the guy said it wasn't anything out of the ordinary..but I forgot to 't ask how he did it.

I put the new strap on the decker and it looks great! The only thing is, the original bracelet isn't held on by spring bars, so you have to get replacements. I don't think Fossil intended for people to replace the straps, so it is very difficult to find a spring bar that holds everything properly in the awkwardly shaped holes. I ended up strategically cutting a straightened-out office-sized paperclip to just the right length and slid it in there. Problem solved!

The jewelry shop charged $15 for the service, but I can live with that I suppose.


----------



## FunkySteve (May 29, 2011)

I retract my statement about awkward lug size- I just ordered a 22mm NATO that came with spring bars and they were perfect!


----------



## unklefunk (Jan 4, 2012)

daveenty said:


> Just had a quick root round for you and it's not looking good I'm afraid.
> 
> This thread should explain why: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/fossil-decker-ch2600-review-modifications-664218.html


hahaha that made laugh...what a palava!!! i just used a small punch and a small hammer to tap the pin out...the pin has a knurled end which you can see has a small indent in it on one end...simply tap at the other end and the pin comes out
took me 5 minutes to change the strap on mine...router indeed lol


----------



## unklefunk (Jan 4, 2012)

FunkySteve said:


> I can successfully disprove the myth that it's nearly impossible to get the pins out of a decker with a stainless bracelet. I'm not sure how its done, but it can be.
> 
> A few months ago I got a carbon fiber Hadley Roma strap with orange stitching, without checking whether or not you can remove the stainless bracelet the watch is sold with. I read some related threads (including this one) and decided to take it to a jewelry repair shop to see what they thought. I dropped it off there and they had it off within 15 minutes or so- the guy said it wasn't anything out of the ordinary..but I forgot to 't ask how he did it.
> 
> ...


straight through spring bars fit these watches...used them on mine no problem


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Using a 1mm flat-tip punch, I drive them out from the end that's slightly smaller when viewed in place (look at each end throught the open holes in the lugs). The bars are like nails. The knurling is at the wider end of them. Once it gets clear of it's lug, out the pin slides. The smaller (or pointy) end is smooth. I use my cheap-O wooden case clamp to support it and just a few taps later.....Done. I usually mark the lug that the knurled end of the pin was in and install it as it was. I've even "re-knurled" the pin-ends as well, to make them fit better after a couple R&R's.
Don't make more out of a very simple set-up than it is... No power tools required.

Josh


----------



## johnperregaux (Dec 6, 2012)

Fossil sells a tool to modify their watches.


----------



## koulukatu (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, this is an old thread but I'm planning to buy a Fossil Decker and would like to know should I buy the bracelet version CH2600 or silicone strap version CH2573.

I'm planning to use nato strap and would like to buy bracelet version but is it very difficult to replace the bracelet with nato strap?

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No if you know how to.


----------

